# Lost Cataract SGG oar on Green river



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

There will be epic river booty on the green when they drop the flows. So many lost boats and random gear.


----------



## Jfizzle1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Agreed, we saw a sunk Clackacraft below Red creek just missed seeing a 13' raft getting may tagged on a pour over in Red Creek for 45 minutes and apparently another sunken Clacka the day after we left on A section.


----------

